# Repairing a broken step.



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

The 2 Northerns I picked up recently had broken steps, 1 each, on the rear...Here's how I fix broken steps.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

First off, if you simply glue the step back on it's going to fall off, it's just a matter of time..First I prep the bottom of the chassis where the step used to be by degreasing, removing all oils, etc. I use my Dremel and get the metal down to bare metal. I then use the Dremel and try to get the new step at a 90 degree angle to the chassis by eye using the other step as a guide..I use a small sand-paper round disc on the Dremel and flatten out the new step where it meets the chassis. I then drill a hole in the new step and insert a piece of paper clip into the hole, making sure it goes to the bottom of the new step.I then fill the 2 cavities with JB Weld about 2/3's full, leaving the edges of the step visible. After the pin cures, about 24 hours, I place the pin in the appropriate spot on the chassis and drill a hole for said pin. JB Weld everything in place and wait another 24 hours to finish the repair. Cut off excess pin, sand the area, and paint with flat black paint... I haven't gotten that far yet, tomorrow night I'll do the painting.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Thanks for the great repair information flyernut. 

Kenny


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I hope I explained it correctly, it's a very basic repair anyone of us can do. I've gone the route of just gluing the step on but there was no support and the step broke right off. A fellow train guy told me to pin it, and I never looked back. I've repaired many this way and I'm getting better, I think,lol!! I forgot to add, before gluing the step to the chassis, I clean the area to be glued with CRC contact cleaner or alcohol for better adhesion.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

This tender step is done, still has to be painted. I'll paint both tenders at the same time. I think it came out ok.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks for the info flyernut. I have a Hudson engine that had a rough trip in the mail to me. It was not packed correctly.
One tender step broke off, coupler broke off, and frt. pilot assembly shattered. I have replaced the pilot assembly thanks
to a forum member. I need to fix the coupler, I bought coupler tools just need to come up with a coupler. The tender step was in the package. The step broke off clean with the chassis. I will use your method of repairing with the original step.
I am so far behind in going through all my new to me engines. I don't even know how many Gilbert engines I have. I am
guessing at 40. Pretty good for only about 4 or 5 years of S scale.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Flyernut I have used JB Weld solely. I like your paper clip support idea. Never thought of the that. So far what I have repaired with the JB has held but never had to do a step yet.

Kenny


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Mopac your dilemma sounds like me. I stopped buying engines in favor of cars as if I need any more of those. I just have to get all the engines done before I buy more.....unless I find a real bargain on eBay. I just feel better buying engines when I can hold them. I have bought 3 off eBay over all and they were good buys. Gotta stay way from eBay. I'd rather do train shows for engines. Du Page county in Wheaton has re-opened but not into those masks. Another show is due in October there so I'll see how it is then. 

Kenny


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Good detail on the step repair, it should be more than strong enough.
Mopac, I got my first Gilbert engine in 1950 and began collecting in 1982. I have 81 Gilbert engines. In five years you now have half, 50% of my lifetime amount, you are moving fast. I do have another 54 non Gilbert S gauge engines.
Kenny, you should consider attending S Fest, it might be better for S gauge specific items. It's 11/5 to 11/7 in Milwaukee.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

We have a fairly large train show Oct 9th and 10th. I will be going. 30th year for the show.
Not a big S scale show but there will be some. I put the details in the Train Show section
of the forum.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I finished up the step repairs on my K35 and 322 Northerns.. They came out alright, good enough for me, and you don't notice the repair unless you're told where it is and look real hard....


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Looks great to me. Good job. Is that last pic them painted?


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

mopac said:


> Looks great to me. Good job. Is that last pic them painted?


yep.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Here are the engines, completed.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I am partial to the 332AC, The pinnacle of the link coupler era engines.


----------

